# 45cm golden hill



## Ivanmx (23 Jul 2009)

heres my 45cm tank

at the moment of the  photo was 2 months old
i've not actual photos, now have Eleocharis vivipara in the back and the "cuba" ist more like a green of golf !!!
 very pruned   












ive got the 16th place in AAC

http://www.aac.acuavida.com/gallery/AAC ... a+Sanchez/




sorry about my english


cheers from Mexico


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Jul 2009)

very nice tank ivanmx and congrats on the placing.  Is that a local stone youve got in the tank and do you have any other detail on youre setup like ferts, filter used, lighting etc?


----------



## James Marshall (23 Jul 2009)

Hi Ivanmx

Congratulations on your contest placement,
That's a nice Iwagumi, the subtle colours of your chosen fish compliment a very taseful scape.
Also, the tank looks great in situe against a white wall with no clutter around it.

Regards James


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jul 2009)

Thats a very well executed iwagumi IMO. In the aquatic sense, Iwagumi can be treated in many different ways and this particular style of iwagumi is my favorite. Congratulations on your result, well deserved.


----------



## CeeBee (24 Jul 2009)

Beautiful - congratulations


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jul 2009)

Excelent scape  Love it, congrats and thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## rawr (24 Jul 2009)

I'm not the biggest fan of iwagumis but this one is brilliant, I love it!


----------



## Ivanmx (29 Jul 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> very nice tank ivanmx and congrats on the placing.  Is that a local stone youve got in the tank and do you have any other detail on youre setup like ferts, filter used, lighting etc?





thanks a lot!!!!


ist a kind of stone that a friend  giveme  i dindt know were it came from!!  


about ferts filter and lighting

ferts

seachem potassium 1 ml each WC and 4 days later
seachem flourish just once a week 1.5 ml 3 days later of WC

filter

 i use a  Hob filter of 300l/h with filtering wool, ceramic rings and seachem purigen

lighting

one Pl-l 36w 6500k 10 hrs/day



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> Hi Ivanmx
> 
> Congratulations on your contest placement,
> That's a nice Iwagumi, the subtle colours of your chosen fish compliment a very taseful scape.
> ...




thanks!!!


 an Aquarium also has to look good in situ not only their interior!!
  




			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Thats a very well executed iwagumi IMO. In the aquatic sense, Iwagumi can be treated in many different ways and this particular style of iwagumi is my favorite. Congratulations on your result, well deserved.




apreciate a lot your comment!!!




			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Excelent scape  Love it, congrats and thanks for sharing it with us



thanks




			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Excelent scape  Love it, congrats and thanks for sharing it with us



 your welcome thanks !

i like to share cause thas how a forum grows!!




			
				rawr said:
			
		

> I'm not the biggest fan of iwagumis but this one is brilliant, I love it!





    

is a pleasure knew that  a not iwagumifan  likes my aquarium!!

thanks


----------

